# Is your dog allowed to mark on walks?



## GandalfTheShepherd (May 1, 2017)

I've noticed as my boy is getting older he is more interested in marking on walks. When we are in public or pavement he will not mark but if he passes by a tree or bush he becomes interested. All of the males i've ever owned were neutered early, this is my first that will be left intact. Up until now i've let him stop and sniff and mark when he wants to, because walks are his time and i'm not in a hurry. I walk him to exercise his body and brain and it seems like smelling and marking is part of that? He has never tried to mark indoors, or pet smart or any of those places but he does seem to be getting obsessive outdoors for example we went to his nose class last night and before class started the dogs in the class were outside playing together. He completely ignored the other dogs trying to play with him and just went off on his own to mark the entire time. A border collie was stalking him and play bowing like crazy but he wanted nothing to do with the dog. Which I am fine with, if he doesn't want to be social that is okay. Not like he was being aggressive or anything. I'm worried about this translating into indoors since he is so obsessed, I used to work for the SPCA and a vet so I was always told neuter young so they don't mark indoors! How much of that is even true? Is this even something I should be concerned about lol? To let him mark on walks or not?


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Never


----------



## GandalfTheShepherd (May 1, 2017)

wolfy dog said:


> Never


How come?


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

I mean they are not allowed to mark when ON leash. Off leash is OK. By the time Griff is ready for this he will have learned "Leave It!" if he attempts to mark something that is off limits, even off leash


----------



## IronhideKennels (Jul 20, 2016)

On leash - No. I release them to "potty" a few times throughout the walk. It's a structured training walk, so they have different expectations.

When they are off leash, that is they're time to be dogs. Sniff, pee, run, play with sticks etc. The rules are no running off, come when you're called, down at a distance when you're told (we practice this often), no unwarranted aggression and no chasing wildlife (My dogs don't really acknowledge wildlife at all).

I have 4 intact males - none mark indoors. Marking is a training issue


----------



## GandalfTheShepherd (May 1, 2017)

wolfy dog said:


> I mean they are not allowed to mark when ON leash. Off leash is OK. By the time Griff is ready for this he will have learned "Leave It!" if he attempts to mark something that is off limits, even off leash


How come you don't let him mark say a tree or grass on leash? Sorry I'm especially curious since I know you prefer to keep dogs intact and have a lot of experience with intact dogs, does it lead to behavioral problems down the road? My neutered dogs never learned the behavior so I'm unsure of how to deal with it. Is it a personal preference kind of thing? I decided to keep Gandalf in tact for now because of the hormonal risks of neutering young and cancer..I could see it being annoying if youre in a hurry but for my dog I alott 2 on leash walks per day an hour each and I'm not in a hurry so I figure if that's what he wants to do with his time.... I haven't seen behavioral issues (yet?) he gets his off leash time of course and enjoys marking then too..


----------



## GandalfTheShepherd (May 1, 2017)

IronhideKennels said:


> On leash - No. I release them to "potty" a few times throughout the walk. It's a structured training walk, so they have different expectations.
> 
> When they are off leash, that is they're time to be dogs. Sniff, pee, run, play with sticks etc. The rules are no running off, come when you're called, down at a distance when you're told (we practice this often), no unwarranted aggression and no chasing wildlife (My dogs don't really acknowledge wildlife at all).
> 
> I have 4 intact males - none mark indoors. Marking is a training issue


So all of your on leash walks are training? Never just for fun?


----------



## Hineni7 (Nov 8, 2014)

I have no problems with my boy marking on a walk as long as it isn't every tree or inappropriate. An occasional marking is natural imho, and as long as our walk isn't being interrupted by constant stops, I recognize it is his walk too. He is allowed to urinate while trailing as well, but again, not constant stops. One or two is expected and as long as he stays focused on his subject and finishes the trail well I'm not worried. My girl marks as well and both are very well trained
.
Zero marking in the house or in stores etc..


----------



## GandalfTheShepherd (May 1, 2017)

IronhideKennels said:


> On leash - No. I release them to "potty" a few times throughout the walk. It's a structured training walk, so they have different expectations.
> 
> When they are off leash, that is they're time to be dogs. Sniff, pee, run, play with sticks etc. The rules are no running off, come when you're called, down at a distance when you're told (we practice this often), no unwarranted aggression and no chasing wildlife (My dogs don't really acknowledge wildlife at all).
> 
> I have 4 intact males - none mark indoors. Marking is a training issue


Why is marking a training issue? He doesn't do it indoors, in stores, on sidewalk, etc. just on trees and grass. What's the problem with it? This is what I'm confused about lol


----------



## GandalfTheShepherd (May 1, 2017)

Hineni7 said:


> I have no problems with my boy marking on a walk as long as it isn't every tree or inappropriate. An occasional marking is natural imho, and as long as our walk isn't being interrupted by constant stops, I recognize it is his walk too. He is allowed to urinate while trailing as well, but again, not constant stops. One or two is expected and as long as he stays focused on his subject and finishes the trail well I'm not worried. My girl marks as well and both are very well trained
> .
> Zero marking in the house or in stores etc..


And your boy is intact too? Wow you just blew my mind, never had a girl dog I thought that was just male behavior!


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

also -- NEVER

znd they don't mark or critter when they are , in their adult life real-world working dog lives.

marking and over marking creates distraction, tension and frustration with the male dogs.

secndly it is disrespecful to everybody else who has to enjoy that environment .

would you like it if you were sitting in an outdoor cafe and a dog came and lifted its leg
at the corner of the wrought iron decorative enclosure - missing you by inches


----------



## RoninByDesign (Aug 11, 2017)

carmspack said:


> also -- NEVER
> 
> znd they don't mark or critter when they are , in their adult life real-world working dog lives.
> 
> ...


This is interesting and good info, I plan on getting a female but just curious do you find males would get frustrated by not being allowed to mark? or do they eventually stop trying and stop caring about it after enough corrections?


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

For about 14 years we had two intact male Whippets living happily together. None ever marked in the house, stores, in tents etc. My other ones didn't either. Sometimes they tried to sneak in a pee on leash but then they got a "Leave It" (verbally only) while me pulling them away.
I figure if they can hold their pee for an entire night or day, holding it on a leashed walk is not an issue. IMO marking is a signal to the (dog)world "I was here and you better notice it!". That would be actually my job but since I like to think that I am civilized, I won't 
Intact male dogs are much saner than most people (and vets!!!) tend to want to believe. And besides all of this, I love their looks!


----------



## Apex1 (May 19, 2017)

I actually will be trying to undue the marking on walks and use my potty command for where it is allowed. I discovered it is best to not let him pee where ever he wants because I had him at a grass covered play ground with my kids and as he went to pee I realized my error. I don't want him peeing where ever he wants. 

I don't know exactly how to handle this one....it's been added to the list lol


----------



## Apex1 (May 19, 2017)

To add I live on non fenced property so it is not as easy as no peeing when on leash...he is almost always on a leash of some sorts.


----------



## Slamdunc (Dec 6, 2007)

I don't have an issue with my dog taking a break or marking a bush when I am out with him for a walk. I do not let him mark someone's property or a bench outside a restaurant. But a bush, I don't see it as a big deal. I do not let my dog up on peoples property to relieve himself or mark. Bushes on the side of the road or a telephone pole, no problem. If I am working a track, there is no marking. I have a "take a break" command and my dog will empty on command before I start working. 

I let my dogs be dogs on walks, they can sniff, smell and mark a bush. They can not pull me down the street, but they don't have to heel or "march in formation." It's a walk and they can relax and enjoy the walk just like I do. We do enough obedience and work that there is a time to just go and smell the flowers. I am not big on structured walks for my dogs, I have no need for them. I see no need to have that much control over my dogs on a walk where they feel as if they are constantly under my thumb.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

NEVER. If I want my dog to potty away from home I take to a place and say "go potty". I correct other attempts


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

My intact male doesn’t mark. He not interested in it. He only pees when he has to go. He is very confident, but I don’t know if there is a correlation. My older spayed female marks everywhere if I let her.


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

I teach a "go pee" command and my dogs learn that they better go when I say, because next break might be hours. 
Marking on walks is ok, unless I say no. I do not allow marking on peoples property, or on public structures. Walks are for the dogs, so unless I have them at heel they are allowed to sniff and investigate, and mark. If I say leave it, they know to move on.


----------



## GandalfTheShepherd (May 1, 2017)

carmspack said:


> also -- NEVER
> 
> znd they don't mark or critter when they are , in their adult life real-world working dog lives.
> 
> ...


Well of course not! But he doesn't mark in public (whether it be inside or outside) and we go to outdoor cafes often. Oddly enough this is not something I specifically taught him, he just seems to get where "doggy areas" are. He knows too when I say " Lets go!" that means get your butt over here and focus but not a formal fuss. Im asking about a walk in a park? Why does it bother you if your dog pees on a tree? Does this behavior in general eventually lead to indoor marking in intact males? Have I just not seen it yet because my boy is still young and maturing? Why does it create frustration and tension? Is he not enjoying it, otherwise wouldn't he not do it? Not trying to be a smart butt here I have just never had an intact dog before lol.


----------



## GandalfTheShepherd (May 1, 2017)

NancyJ said:


> NEVER. If I want my dog to potty away from home I take to a place and say "go potty". I correct other attempts


Why do you correct it? Does it lead to bad behavior?


----------



## IllinoisNative (Feb 2, 2010)

I have a year old unneutered male who has never humped or marked. He only pees when he as to go. He prefers to go potty on my property. I usually have him go before we leave the house, and he just doesn't pee on walks. If we're away from home, I say go potty when we're in an appropriate area and he goes. When do males usually start to mark? I've never had an unneutered male before. Maybe it's too soon?

I've had two rescue male puppies who had to be neutered at six months. Both humped in play, but neither really marked.


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

I waffle around with how much peeing is too much, lol. Usually Russ marks a bunch when we first get to the park, but then I try to distract him because it’ll just turn into a pee-fest.


----------



## GandalfTheShepherd (May 1, 2017)

IllinoisNative said:


> I have a year old unneutered male who has never humped or marked. He only pees when he as to go. He prefers to go potty on my property. I usually have him go before we leave the house, and he just doesn't pee on walks. If we're away from home, I say go potty when we're in an appropriate area and he goes. When do males usually start to mark? I've never had an unneutered male before. Maybe it's too soon?
> 
> I've had two rescue male puppies who had to be neutered at six months. Both humped in play, but neither really marked.


Mine was a late bloomer too, didn't start until a little after the year mark. And then it all hit at once. He went through a crazy hump phase and now could care less about other dogs. Hormones are weird!


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

From Shirley Chong's Mind Games. She calls it, "No more pee mail."

Dogs sometimes use urination and defecation to mark their own territories. Some males are particularly persistent about urine marking as many places as possible (some bitches do this as well). I call this “pee-mail”--dogs send social messages to other dogs with their urine. Dogs do not need to assert their ownership over a large territory; some dogs who mark the same places on a regular basis become quite territorial.

Urine marking is different from regular urination--the dog sniffs something (often a vertical object or a place where another dog has peed), then moves forward a little and sprinkles that place with a few drops of urine.

If your dog is in the habit of marking during walks on lead, take control of his pee-mail. Give him (or her) two chances to urinate at home and then insist that your dog keep up with you during your walk. You may have to use a head halter to give you control over your dog’s nose.

As for me, I don't allow it. We are generally walking through a neighborhood. Those trees, shrubs, walls, etc. belong to someone. One dog pees, they all pee. Next thing, that plant is dead. As a gardener, I don't appreciate it. Tell you what - I do not even allow them to lift a leg on the plants in my yard. They can pee on the grass, my grass. I don't care about the grass. lol!


----------



## GandalfTheShepherd (May 1, 2017)

Stevenzachsmom said:


> From Shirley Chong's Mind Games. She calls it, "No more pee mail."
> 
> Dogs sometimes use urination and defecation to mark their own territories. Some males are particularly persistent about urine marking as many places as possible (some bitches do this as well). I call this “pee-mail”--dogs send social messages to other dogs with their urine. Dogs do not need to assert their ownership over a large territory; some dogs who mark the same places on a regular basis become quite territorial.
> 
> ...


I find it interesting that it's territorial, I mean it makes sense but my dog doesn't bark or lunge or anything at other dogs in the neighborhood... he's pretty neutral and if anything very friendly. I hear ya about the plants, he's done a number on mine out back we don't have grass just asiatic jasmine and his pee has burned holes.. but where else is he to go lol? husband wants to make him a toilet one day.


----------



## KaiserAus (Dec 16, 2016)

When we go on our daily walks parts of the walk are structured which included focused heel, obedience commands etc. no marking, no sniffing, nothing other than focus and attention on me is required.
Other parts of the walk are unstructured he knows when he's allowed to do what he wants with "Free" command, then he can sniff and pee as he likes - on bushes and lamp posts, never peoples property or chairs or tables or such. I also don't let him pee in the middle of the grass in a park where kids will be playing... he's allowed trees and lampposts.
All walks are always on a leash.
He never marks at home... in the garden at home he still squats and pees


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

GandalfTheShepherd said:


> *I find it interesting that it's territorial*, I mean it makes sense but my dog doesn't bark or lunge or anything at other dogs in the neighborhood... he's pretty neutral and if anything very friendly. I hear ya about the plants, he's done a number on mine out back we don't have grass just asiatic jasmine and his pee has burned holes.. but where else is he to go lol? husband wants to make him a toilet one day.


I can see the territorial thing, because my hound insists on peeing over where my female has just peed. She looks at him like he's a simpleton - which he is. 

I have a water garden on one side, sun garden on the other and shrubs at the bottom of my yard. Most are native plants. I put up little borders as a reminder for them to not cross and dare them to potty on my plants. Biggest problem for me is Shelby and her giant ball. She chases the ball. It rolls into my garden. In the process , of retrieving her ball, she feels the need to rip a branch off of whichever poor plant is near the ball. She once pulled a rose bush up out of the ground and ran around with the entire bush in her mouth. The things I have deal with. She is a special cupcake.


----------



## Kazel (Nov 29, 2016)

GandalfTheShepherd said:


> I find it interesting that it's territorial, I mean it makes sense but my dog doesn't bark or lunge or anything at other dogs in the neighborhood... he's pretty neutral and if anything very friendly. I hear ya about the plants, he's done a number on mine out back we don't have grass just asiatic jasmine and his pee has burned holes.. but where else is he to go lol? husband wants to make him a toilet one day.


You can train dogs to go to the bathroom in just one area. May have to clean it more often but really helps. Assign an area maybe set it up a little different from the rest.


----------



## KaiserAus (Dec 16, 2016)

I would love Kaiser to pee up against trees in the garden at home... nope just burn marks all over my beautiful grass... I work so hard to keep my grass nice, and it is good tough grass as it puts up with all his running all over it, but the pee burns are doing my head in.


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

KaiserAus said:


> I would love Kaiser to pee up against trees in the garden at home... nope just burn marks all over my beautiful grass... I work so hard to keep my grass nice, and it is good tough grass as it puts up with all his running all over it, but the pee burns are doing my head in.


You and I are opposites, but I'm betting your grass is much prettier than mine. All I can say about mine, "It's green." lol!


----------



## GandalfTheShepherd (May 1, 2017)

Kazel said:


> You can train dogs to go to the bathroom in just one area. May have to clean it more often but really helps. Assign an area maybe set it up a little different from the rest.


Our yard isn't really set up for that, it's a sculpted garden so anywhere he pees will be on oriental bushes or flowers. No place to set up a dog specific area without it looking out of place, I'll take the pee burns for now lol.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

I always let my dogs mark there spots on walks in woods and trails. Max and topper known when the are allowed to mark I don’t have to say anything just walk over to a wooded area and they know and stop. They know the body language. Same thing on long bike rides I pull over for rest spots wherever there is woods or time for breaks. In the middle of a crowded busy town I will have to remind Max to leave if he lingers on something but when I take him to store he is good but I watch him close. In the yard behind us is a huge male Saint Bernard max will strategic poop along the fence line.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

My aunt recently rescued a husky and regularly goes to dog parks she said when her husky plays with a dog after play he actively seeks out the other dogs owner and pees on the owner of the dog he just played with. This happening way to often and he does it awfully quick she has a long drag leash on him now. Not sure with what that is about he does not mark in house or on any one his family.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Max Luna and topper in a working walk boys do not stop to leave a calling card during this kind of walk. all walking with my son!


----------



## mego (Jan 27, 2013)

My dog is allowed to mark if it doesn't interrupt my pace of walking. If he stops to mark and is taking his sweet time I keep going and he gets dragged along. If he can pee real quick I'm fine with that. He doesn't mark off leash and doesn't mark excessively , just a few times a walk but I do correct it sometimes. I have him go potty on command before we start walking.


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

Jenny720 said:


> My aunt recently rescued a husky and regularly goes to dog parks she said when her husky plays with a dog after play he actively seeks out the other dogs owner and pees on the owner of the dog he just played with. This happening way to often and he does it awfully quick she has a long drag leash on him now. Not sure with what that is about he does not mark in house or on any one his family.


That made me laugh. I pet sit a King Charles spaniel. He and the little dog next door to him pee on each other. Not sure what that is about either. lol!


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

I never understood how dogs can 'go to the bathroom'. Why don't we call it what it is? They pee and poop.


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

wolfy dog said:


> I never understood how dogs can 'go to the bathroom'. Why don't we call it what it is? They pee and poop.


MIne pee and pooh. I go to the bathroom. In fact, if I take awhile in the bathroom my female will bring me a toy, as if to reward me for doing a good job. :grin2:

To answer the question, many years ago I had a male who wanted to mark often so I had to put a limit to it. My current male (intact) is very particular about where he marks so I don't stop him, In fact it is only since he turned 4 that he started lifting his leg more often than simply peeing to relieve himself.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Stevenzachsmom said:


> Jenny720 said:
> 
> 
> > My aunt recently rescued a husky and regularly goes to dog parks she said when her husky plays with a dog after play he actively seeks out the other dogs owner and pees on the owner of the dog he just played with. This happening way to often and he does it awfully quick she has a long drag leash on him now. Not sure with what that is about he does not mark in house or on any one his family.
> ...


Lol!!! When we are out on walks and if max is lifting his leg I have to make sure the chihuahua is not any where near the target of things- splash duty! Sometimes they are sniffing and interested in marking the same the same thing so sometimes there is a science who has to get out of the way. Lol!!! That never happened in the back yard though they always seem to empty there bladders at once for the most part leaving burn marks in the grass every where. I was hoping there were special grass seeds that was not as effected much. I wish I trained them as pups to go potty closer to the woods in the yard but the gsds were both winter pups so that did not happen. I do notice they both go in the same spot where I would put them out to pee when pups. I just wish I had put them closer to the back of the woods as pups. I know some people gate off a small area in their yard for potty time and then let them roam the yard.


----------



## GandalfTheShepherd (May 1, 2017)

wolfy dog said:


> I never understood how dogs can 'go to the bathroom'. Why don't we call it what it is? They pee and poop.


We usually use "outside potty" around here, not to be mistaken with the very similar "inside potty" :grin2: . 

Thanks all for your input, surprised with how much everyone's opinion on this really varied!


----------



## karma_ (Apr 23, 2012)

Absolutely. My intact boy can mark anything he so desires (as long as he's not on someone else's property) during walks. I see walks being for fun and taking in the surroundings, not for me to control every aspect of it. Never had a problem with him marking indoors or anywhere inappropriate.


----------



## Thecowboysgirl (Nov 30, 2006)

Mine marks wherever. Most of our walks are offleash. When he is on a leash I have not had any trouble discouraging him from marking something I didn't want him to pee on.


----------



## Beau's Mom (Nov 9, 2017)

Beau 3 years old, is intact and I allow him to mark when we walk. He responds well to “Leave It”, and I don’t let him mark mailboxes, benches, walls, cars, etc. (Though clearly other dogs are not so restricted.) He’s allowed to mark large trees, telephone poles, street signs, large bushes, stuff not personal property, not a building. He never marks in the house, at Petsmart, or any other inappropriate area. When he was very young he once tried to mark in a hotel room, stopped for “No, leave it!” and we rushed outside. That was the only indoor incident to date.

Since 6 months or so he has been really really interested in marking. I think it would frustrate him deeply to never mark on walks.


----------



## Bentwings1 (May 29, 2017)

I use two commands when out walking. Heel, means walk in heel position and watch me as needed for rewards. “Sniff” means you are free to mark and poop as needed. I’ll pick,it up. We never ever go off leash walking. We have a very good recall but most other dogs can’t even heel with the owner. I don’t want interaction with other dogs and will prevent it by whatever means necessary. Yelling, walking stick, pepper spray, stun device and battle. I just don’t see the reason to be off leash out in public or even in the park or woods. Just wait until your off leash friend runs into a skunk or porcupine. He may step on broke glass or ripped soft drink can. What if he runs into a feral dog or othe big predator? What if he runs across a street or road? Do you have a solid enough recall or a stop or stand command? Can you react fast enough? I bet not. I’ve seen people simply freeze when their off leash dog comes after us. Not a word or sound from them while there dog tries to get at us. One ran across a busy street and nearly got hit by a car. It could have caused a serious crash.

Going way back to my earlier years of competitive dog sports and other dog training, one of the ladies was out with her GSD and he did run into a skunk. A huge mess. I’ve seen a number of big dog fights and they are very dangerous to be in the middle of. You will get hurt. I often turn the prong inside out as we really don’t need it out walking and in the event I can’t stop a dog attack it will provide some protection for my dog.

Save the off leash stuff for events.


----------



## GandalfTheShepherd (May 1, 2017)

Bentwings1 said:


> I use two commands when out walking. Heel, means walk in heel position and watch me as needed for rewards. “Sniff” means you are free to mark and poop as needed. I’ll pick,it up. We never ever go off leash walking. We have a very good recall but most other dogs can’t even heel with the owner. I don’t want interaction with other dogs and will prevent it by whatever means necessary. Yelling, walking stick, pepper spray, stun device and battle. I just don’t see the reason to be off leash out in public or even in the park or woods. Just wait until your off leash friend runs into a skunk or porcupine. He may step on broke glass or ripped soft drink can. What if he runs into a feral dog or othe big predator? What if he runs across a street or road? Do you have a solid enough recall or a stop or stand command? Can you react fast enough? I bet not. I’ve seen people simply freeze when their off leash dog comes after us. Not a word or sound from them while there dog tries to get at us. One ran across a busy street and nearly got hit by a car. It could have caused a serious crash.
> 
> Going way back to my earlier years of competitive dog sports and other dog training, one of the ladies was out with her GSD and he did run into a skunk. A huge mess. I’ve seen a number of big dog fights and they are very dangerous to be in the middle of. You will get hurt. I often turn the prong inside out as we really don’t need it out walking and in the event I can’t stop a dog attack it will provide some protection for my dog.
> 
> Save the off leash stuff for events.




No my dog wont run into a skunk or porcupine, no he won't chase after a boar, etc. and YES his recall is instant and he will come right back to me immedietly. We've been training off leash since 8 weeks old, and I use an e collar now for reinforcement. Since training with the e collar we have had zero issues. It was a game changer and gave my dog freedom. We've ran into loose dogs, wild boar, deer, rabbit, etc. and he has not failed me yet. We don't keep prong collars on when walking off leash for that specific reason. All dogs we have ran into deep in the woods have been well trained so far. Just because your dog isn't well trained enough doesn't mean others haven't put in the time and work. I enjoy off leash hikes because it lets my dog just be a dog, it tires out his body and his brain. He can sniff whatever he pleases and I can walk at a comfortable human pace. A dog naturally likes to trot, humans like to walk slow. I also stop to pick berries so he doesn't have to stop when I stop either.


----------



## Nurse Bishop (Nov 20, 2016)

I like this inside out prong idea.

The peeing obsession- another reason I've always had bitches. I never had a female that marked either. Its take care of business, unload and go.


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

I've come across dogs which should not be off leash and others who do well with that level of freedom. Mine are off leash in the woods often, but not in parks or other public places unless we are set up for training. Giving them an opportunity to just be dogs and run through natures agility course is fun to watch and I believe important for their well being. We've encountered a number of "hazards" that come with being off leash, but nothing too serious, though porcupine quills can present a bit of a challenge. I have access to locations to do this, not all do so I understand other people's perspective of what off leash looks like to them.


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

Just in case people don't understand the issue, not saying folks don't, dogs marking can actually ruin someone's belongings or property.
Many years ago hubby built me a cute little V-6 Camaro. T-tops, custom paint job, dual exhaust and old Corvette turbine rims. All the looks, none of the gas bill. Lol. 
Anyway, neighbors had a Cocker that liked to roam the area. It marked on my rims one morning, we didn't see it. The urine bit into the aluminum and permanently marked the rim, badly. Hubby spent hours trying to clean the mark out to no avail. 
We were not rich, not by a long shot. Paying the bills was an effort. He did 100% of the work on that car himself and spent months putting it together. The rims came off a car he bought to finish for a customer and were essentially very rare and for us irreplacable. In the car world looks are everything, and he wanted me to have a car to drive that I could be proud of. It also served as advertising just how talented he was for perspective customers. So he was understandably upset that this wonderful gift was destroyed by someone else's negligence.


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

I hadn't realized it would stain metal. My dogs so mark at times but I keep them off of main lawns and encourage them to pee where it won't make a big yellow spot in the middle of a field of green along the curb. I'm not perfect but I do want to be a good neighbor.


----------



## Femfa (May 29, 2016)

I think marking is one of those "is it doing harm" kind of things. If it's disrupting your walk, is on inappropriate objects or areas, or is causing stress (my family dogs have huge issues with this - they mark EVERYWHERE and it causes one of them stress if he can't mark on a walk), then it's probably a good idea to work on it. If it's on occasion and it isn't a disruptive behaviour, then it's probably not a big deal. 

My partner's female WGSL would mark on walks, and personally speaking I hated it. I didn't like having to stop every 20 seconds because a dog felt the need to make a public area "their" property when it wasn't, and he and I both agreed to stop the behaviour. She was 7 when we started working on it, lol. My girl has the expectation that when we're on sidewalks, roadways, etc. then she needs to be in a loose leash heel. Not a formal obedience heel, but close and not pulling. When we're in the park and in greenery, she's allowed to be "free" and walk all over the place and sniff where she likes, so long as she keeps pace with me.


----------

